# Sportex Schlauchboot



## Tino (8. Juni 2011)

Hallo

Ich brauche ein Schlauchboot und bin da auf dieses gestoßen.

http://www.bootsmotoren4you.de/Sportex-Shelf


Kennt jemand dieses Boot bzw. hat jemand ein solches und hat Erfahrungen mit diesem?


Vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## tarpoon (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sportex Schlauchboot*

der preis ist super. welche größe hättest du den gern. ich habe gesehen das der schlauchdurchmesser eigentlich zu gering ist, jedenfalls im vergleich zu anderen booten...


----------



## Tino (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sportex Schlauchboot*

Das 330 mit einem 41er Schlauchdurchmesser.


----------



## tarpoon (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sportex Schlauchboot*

schlag zu...


----------



## teddy- (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sportex Schlauchboot*

ich würde lieber eins mit nem aluboden nehmen diese lattenböden sind nicht der hit 

ist zumindest meine meinung

gruß stephan


----------



## Tino (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sportex Schlauchboot*

Das werd ich.

Danke dir Tarpoon.Ich denk das ich da nichts falsch mache.


----------



## punkarpfen (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sportex Schlauchboot*

Wofür soll es genutzt werden? Eine Alternative wären die Zeepter, die auch nicht viel teurer sind.


----------



## Tino (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sportex Schlauchboot*

Karpfenangeln: zum Platz fahren,füttern und hoffentlich drillen


So billig sind die Zeepter ja nun nicht.

800 Tacken kostet ein 330 Modell,das sind ganze 170 € gegenüber dem Sportex.

Das Sportex wiegt 37 kg und das Zeepter 55kg bei fast gleicher Zuladung.


----------



## punkarpfen (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sportex Schlauchboot*

Das Sportex 330 wiegt 40 Kilo und das Zeepter 330 mit Luftboden 42 Kilo. Mit Aluboden ist es schwerer, den Boden transportiert man aber seperat. Das Sportexboot hat nur die CE Kategorie D und man kann nur 8 PS dranhängen. Die meisten Boote ab 250cm haben eigendlich CE Kategorie C und sind auch stärker motorisierbar. Ich denke das liegt am fehlenden V-Kiel und dem Lattenboden. Solltest du ein Boot zum reinen Karpfenangeln suchen und nicht gerade Binnemeere befahren wollen, dann ist das Sportex auf jeden Fall ausreichend. Wenn es aber auch mal auf die Müritz, Bodden, Ostsee o.Ä. soll, dann würde ich ein paar Euro mehr ausgeben.


----------



## Tino (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sportex Schlauchboot*

Es soll ausschliesslich nur zum Karpfenangeln genutzt werden.

Hintergrund ist die Tatsache ist, dass ich einen neuen See beangeln will der sehr jungfräulich ist.Dieser See ist nur von einer Stelle am Ufer beangelbar.Man *muss* mit einem Boot zu seiner Angelstelle übersetzen.
Ausserdem war der See ein Karpfenwirtschafts-Gewässer zu Zeiten der DDR.
Bis jetzt ist dieser See sehr unbekannt geblieben.(zum Glück)
Ein Freund hat dieses Jahr das erste Mal dort geangelt und war mehr als begeistert.
In der ersten Nacht kam er kaum zum pennen,da er gut mit den Karpfen zu tun hatte.

Ausserdem sind sehr dicke Dinge dort drin.


PS: habe mit dem Hersteller telef. das Ding soll nur 37kg wiegen.Da werden einige Shops aufgerundet haben.


----------



## punkarpfen (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sportex Schlauchboot*

Dafür ist das Sportex geeignet! Geiles Gewässer! Ich bin neidisch...


----------



## Tino (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sportex Schlauchboot*

Hallo Punkarpfen

Das schöne ist an dem See,dass man absolut seine Ruhe hat.
Keine Besucher,kein garnichts.Weil man nicht rankommt und kaum einer weiß das man dort Karpfen angeln kann.
Absolut alleine in der Natur.

Im August will ich für 5 Tage dort hin. Vielleicht hast du ja Urlaub und Lust mal in Meck.-Pomm. zu angeln.

Ausserdem gibt es noch viele solcher unbekannten oder kaum beangelten Seen hier bei uns.Die sind zwar nicht gross aber sehr abgeschieden und schön gelegen und überall sind Karpfen drin.

Meinen grössten (32 pf. Spiegler) habe ich an einem 5 ha grossen See gefangen.


----------



## punkarpfen (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sportex Schlauchboot*

Solche Perlen haben wir in NRW eher nicht. Hier ist man froh, wenn einem nicht ständig jemand über die Schnüre wirft. ;--)


----------



## Tino (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sportex Schlauchboot*

An dem See wo ich den 32 Pfünder gefangen habe,habe ich in 5 Tagen ganze 3 Leute gesehen.
Dafür sehr schöne Eindrücke der Natur.

Morgends früh sass ich im Sessel mit nem Pott Kaffee in der Hand,da sah ich 15m vor mir einen Fischadler einen Fisch fangen.
Wo hat man sowas!!!

Besser kann ein Tag nicht beginnen,noch dazu beim angeln.


----------



## Somik (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sportex Schlauchboot*

Ist auch eine interessante Sache: Entwickle ein Sportex Angelboot


----------



## colognecarp (1. August 2012)

*AW: Sportex Schlauchboot*

Wir nutzen das Sportex Delta, in der Preisklasse sind die boote unschlagbar. Da machst du nichts falsch mit


----------



## colognecarp (1. August 2012)

*AW: Sportex Schlauchboot*

Oh der tread ist ja schon was älter LOL, na dann wirst du ja bestimmt ne entscheidung getroffen haben


----------



## Tino (3. August 2012)

*AW: Sportex Schlauchboot*

Danke Cologne

Ich habe mir im letzten Jahr das 330 gegönnt. Das Material ist nicht das eines 1000€ Bootes, aber trotzdem völlig ausreichend und sehr gut verarbeitet ,für das wofür ich es brauche.

Also eine ganz klare Kaufempfehlung!!!


----------

